# your username



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 19, 2009)

hi everyone,

I think we've had thread like this before but where did you get the ideas for you username??

Me, i just couldn't think of anything and the first thing that popped into my head was animals and i guess i thought well i like all animals so i decided to just do i love animals=i_LoVe_AnImAlS


----------



## Cabotinage (May 19, 2009)

some rude spelling bee video


----------



## spydalover (May 19, 2009)

my snakes name is spyda and i love her so my user name is spydalover


----------



## chondrogreen (May 19, 2009)

My inspiration comes from a lime green painted resort condo I stayed in at Indonesia.
Well that & the multitude of GTP's I smuggled back.


----------



## Chris1 (May 19, 2009)

my names Chris, which was taken, but Chris1 wasnt,....


----------



## Sarah24 (May 19, 2009)

Well...my name is Sarah and my bday is 24/9......therefore...Sarah24.....as you can tell i am VERY creative


----------



## stretch101 (May 19, 2009)

my nickname is stretch (im almost 7ft tall) but that was taken so i just added the 101.... not very original i know


----------



## GlenClark (May 19, 2009)

I'm a big fan of "Glen Clark and the Family".

http://www.glenclark.net/media.html


----------



## Lewy (May 19, 2009)

Its part of my name


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 19, 2009)

lol mine is wierd reptilefan95 and the wierd thing is im born in 94 i dont know what the hell i was thinking


----------



## oreo1 (May 19, 2009)

(i think) mine probably came from watching lindsy lohan eat oreos dipped in peanut butter (in the parent trap) right before i signed up...i dont even lik oreos that much:? no idea why i added the one...oh yea it was cuz oreo is four letters and the min has to be five


----------



## mysnakesau (May 19, 2009)

Couldn't think of anything else. I have absolutely no imagination at all.


----------



## andyscott (May 19, 2009)

andyscott.
1st name Andrew, middle name Scott, surname not telling


----------



## Sel (May 19, 2009)

Sel is my stripper name


----------



## itbites (May 19, 2009)

RAWR! sel... *wolf whistles*


----------



## notechistiger (May 19, 2009)

I like tiger snakes...


----------



## KingSirloin (May 19, 2009)

I love nothing more than a nice big slab of char grilled steak, accompanied with fine wine and good company. The meal of Kings.


----------



## abbott75 (May 19, 2009)

abbott75... my 'online pseudonym'


----------



## Barno111 (May 19, 2009)

Barno111 - everyone calls me barno becuase of my last name! 111 is becuase Barno was taken on another forum so i just added 111, easiest thing i could remember!


----------



## tooninoz (May 19, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Sel is my stripper name


errrrghhh


----------



## mysnakesau (May 19, 2009)

Why the red face tooninoz. Is Sel your girl


----------



## obsessive (May 19, 2009)

I'm obsessive. Lol. I started with fish, then turtles and now dragons... I have to have them all!


----------



## grannieannie (May 19, 2009)

Ummmmm, mine is really complicated...........my name is Anne and I'm a grannie to 4 little boys = grannieannie.....like I said.....really complicated.


----------



## Sel (May 19, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Why the red face tooninoz. Is Sel your girl


:shock:


----------



## Jewly (May 19, 2009)

Jewly is just a funny spelling of my real name Julie.


----------



## itbites (May 19, 2009)

Sel is my gal


----------



## Kupres (May 19, 2009)

Well KUPRES is the name of a mountian in Croatia close by to where my family heritage has been for 100's of yrs.


----------



## nabu120 (May 19, 2009)

nabu is the name of my 1st python, hes named after ths shaman off the mighty boosh (only spelt different) and 120 is how much he cost me


----------



## Tinky (May 19, 2009)

I have a purple fetish, and there were two Craigs in the office, so I was given the name Tinky, after teh purple Tellie Tubby.

Yes he is the gay one, (not relevent)
Yes tink is also short for Tinkable, a fairy, (again not relevent)


----------



## itbites (May 19, 2009)

Lol


----------



## da_donkey (May 19, 2009)

two of my ex girlfriends are now friends, asnd they made it up


----------



## vrhq08 (May 19, 2009)

i own a vr and a hq boring username but its the username i use in most car forums so i got stuck with it


----------



## da_donkey (May 19, 2009)

but only because i remind them of donkey off shrek


----------



## LauraM (May 19, 2009)

Mine is VERY VERY complicated... it all started when my mum decided to call me laura... it all unraveled from there....


----------



## da_donkey (May 19, 2009)

LauraM said:


> Mine is VERY VERY complicated... it all started when my mum decided to call me laura... it all unraveled from there....


 

imagine if you had aname like Jimmy Ricard....would your life be different???


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 19, 2009)

rainbow__serpent was inspired by the ancient aboriginal dreamtime legends of The Rainbow Serpent.
I later found out that this is also another name for water pythons, meh.


----------



## turtle_alex (May 19, 2009)

i have turtles and my name is alex plus this my username on other reptile forums so just keeping it uniform


----------



## tooninoz (May 19, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Why the red face tooninoz? Is Sel your girl?


_I put the question marks in for you._
No.


----------



## eamonn (May 19, 2009)

Eamonn Is my name so thats how i got mine


----------



## Bax155 (May 19, 2009)

Bax is a shortining of my last Baxter which everyone calls me by and 155 is a graffiti thing, Im a Cardiff boy and cardiff train station is 155km from central station, so 1 of the boys started a crew for all the cardiff writers now I use Bax155 as my user name on everything!!


----------



## Dipcdame (May 19, 2009)

I'm known for being absent minded, disorganised, scatterbrained, single minded on topics that boil my blood, emotional, gullible, and all the other daffy things a person like me could be. A term for this sort of thing is 'dipsy', I call my daughters best friend a 'dipsy-dame', while signing on to Yahoo, Dipsydame was taken, so the s was changed for a c! its the ID I use in most things..........................Simple really LOL


----------



## kakariki (May 19, 2009)

Kakariki is a green, cheeky bird (parrot). Very friendly once it gets to know you & is a fun character to be around. Just like me!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 19, 2009)

i get called griz at school by my mates all started from some year 11's or 12's a year or so back and it has just stuck with them and THE_GRIZ sounds crap so it was DA_GRIZ


----------



## J-A-X (May 19, 2009)

kakariki said:


> Kakariki is a green, cheeky bird (parrot). Very friendly once it gets to know you & is a fun character to be around. Just like me!


 
was macaw taken Kak ?- Noisy, not very subtle and hard to ignore 

as for me ....'Jax' is a short version of my full name and i'm a technology trainer and often feel like telling people to "Read The F** Manual" I've had this user name for years on different forums


----------



## kakariki (May 19, 2009)

Jaxrtfm said:


> was macaw taken Kak ?- Noisy, not very subtle and hard to ignore
> 
> as for me ....'Jax' is a short version of my full name and i'm a technology trainer and often feel like telling people to "Read The F** Manual" I've had this user name for years on different forums


----------



## J-A-X (May 19, 2009)

Is that the same room full of people that jumped to your defence


----------



## carpetmuncher (May 19, 2009)

well..............


same story as da donkey


----------



## arbok (May 19, 2009)

pokemon


----------



## Mayo (May 19, 2009)

My name has an R rated story behind it, but have had the name since I started high school (Long time ago now) , it sorta stuck.

And Mz Sel, pic's or I don't believe you, hehe


----------



## daniel1234 (May 19, 2009)

As for the name, yeh well sort goes back to other sites that need usernames and getting fed up with finding one not already taken so just started adding numbers to my own until one worked.


----------



## Blackdog (May 19, 2009)

...


----------



## Allies_snakes (May 19, 2009)

Im Ali and i have snakesssssss......


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 19, 2009)

At the time i had just finished building a bike so not much thought went into it


----------



## Dan19 (May 19, 2009)

My names Ben and I was born in 76'.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 19, 2009)

mine the same as my deviant art user name, i like fire and darkness so pyrodrkness and anny is my real world nick name cus my full name is too long


----------



## candycaine (May 19, 2009)

I chose mine because I love night tigers and the katherine locality one is also classed as candycaine because of its thick red bands.


----------



## chloethepython (May 19, 2009)

chloe is the name of my stimmie


----------



## ivonavich (May 19, 2009)

name is Ivon.....


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 19, 2009)

My names Chris and i like reptiles , rather simple and it seems to flow.


----------



## Skelton (May 19, 2009)

lol mine was skeleton that i miss spelled 2 years back but i liked it and use it for everything


----------



## JasonL (May 19, 2009)

Mines a bit tricky... basically, my name is Jason...and get this..my surname starts with a L!!! hows that for using your imagination...


----------



## Homer (May 20, 2009)

well ...Homer


----------



## jdonly1 (May 20, 2009)

I like JD=Jack Daniels :lol:


----------



## snocodile (May 20, 2009)

Well in year 4 i had to do a speach on a made up animal so i came up with snocodile snake x crocodile.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 20, 2009)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Is that the same room full of people that jumped to your defence


 Nope, cause I'm jumping to her defense and I'm not in that room.

Wow, interesting stories everybody!! 



pyrodarknessanny said:


> anny is my real world nick name cus my full name is too long


 Anastacia? (spelling)

I wanna be Sunshine-Rainbow.


----------



## taylor111 (May 20, 2009)

mu name is taylor and i like 1


----------



## miley_take (May 20, 2009)

my real name is Emily-Kate...so miley_take is just me mixed up...or confused...which I usually am :lol:


----------



## Fiona74 (May 20, 2009)

I have an old race horse and his paddock name is Dino (but apparently spelt Deano, I got it wrong), so with not much creativity I came up with Dino the horse.


----------



## Jumala (May 20, 2009)

Jumala was the name of a gorgeous snake that I had to give up years ago. The name comes from Finland and it was the name of one of the Sky Gods. I just always like the sound of it


----------



## pythons73 (May 20, 2009)

Basically all the snakes i own are Pythons and 73 was the year i was born.


----------



## XKiller (May 20, 2009)

well mines pretty self explanatory


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 20, 2009)

Mmmmmm, MrsDragonLady
Mrs cos I is one
Dragon cos of the EWDs that have taken up residence here
Lady just to confuse you
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## redbellybite (May 20, 2009)

My name is due to one of my very first callouts ....redbelly behind a hot water system....I changed the colour of my knickers that day ....so so close


----------



## JasonL (May 20, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Basically all the snakes i own are Pythons and 73 was the year i was born.



Top year I must say....old fart


----------



## Carpetcleaner (May 20, 2009)

73 All the cool people were born in that year (at least, I was, hehe)


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 20, 2009)

The_S_Word,
S stands for Snake, as some people dont like to hear that I own a snake. so its liek dont say the S word.


----------



## zoolander (May 20, 2009)

carpetmuncher said:


> well..............
> 
> 
> same story as da donkey


 

what, his girlfriends gave you that nick-name?


----------



## getarealdog (May 20, 2009)

I have an irish wolfhound!


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2009)

zoolander said:


> what, his girlfriends gave you that nick-name?




Bhahahahahhaaahhaah ...donkey's girlfriends must of be comparing notes.....:shock:


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2009)

OOhhh my real name is Sue and Garth's real name is John....easy really.....


----------



## mysnakesau (May 20, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> but only because i remind them of donkey off shrek



Well the you with your green friend there, do look very familiar


----------



## Kyro (May 20, 2009)

Mine is so silly, my kids were playing on a kids game site & they put my name in to a username generator & it spat out the name Kyrovelaro. When I joined aps that was the first name I thought of so I shortened it to Kyro & used that


----------



## steelvan (May 20, 2009)

mine is just my last name swapped around and joined together (last name is 2 words)


----------



## franks_love (May 20, 2009)

My snakes are all in pairs: Frank and Nancy, Dolly and Kenny and Shane and Kirsty.
It's a musical thing. Frank was my first


----------



## MrHappy (May 20, 2009)

My wife calls me Mr Happy because of the way I control my temper - especially when we go out in the boat fishing. I've got a couple of shirts with it on as well, and we think we might name out boat that. (she is being sarcastic)


----------



## shadowsabre (May 21, 2009)

been my gamer name for over 10 years i am a geek lol and a shadow Sabre ir pretty much the opposite of a light Sabre. lol and i have spelled sabre the proper way.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2009)

Um.......because Im an Earthling.........

:lol::lol:


----------



## snake_lover (May 21, 2009)

wellll i love snakes soooooooo snake_lover seemed appropriate


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 21, 2009)

Reptile - i love reptiles underscore cause there arnt any spaces aloud and boy cause i was 8 when i first used this username on another site


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (May 21, 2009)

well....i love snakes (shnakey) and im female?


----------



## Mayhem (May 21, 2009)

From the rave parties I used to run.


----------



## venom8 (May 22, 2009)

VENOM8............. my no.plate on my car


----------



## Brigsy (May 22, 2009)

Brigsy cause my last name is Brignall and was always Brigsy at school. Wish i had a cool story but hey thats just me..


----------



## mouse_has_faith (May 22, 2009)

Mouse_has_faith (that it won't be eaten)= in a snake forum, that's one stupid mouse.


----------



## WombleHerp (May 22, 2009)

Myne is because i like herps and i think they rule


----------



## Anton-Crowley (May 22, 2009)

I stole my username from Mr. Phillip Anselmo (vocalist from PanterA)
Anton Crowley is the alias that Phil used whenever he was doing a side project.

He got this name from two well known people who have inspired him over the years:

Anton LaVey - founder of the Church of Satan and Author of the Satanic Bible.

Aleister Crowley - wrote about Thelema, Magick, Philosophy, Politics, and Culture. He has been dubbed "The Wickedest Man in the World".

So now you know


----------



## redbellybite (May 22, 2009)

Anton-Crowley said:


> I stole my username from Mr. Phillip Anselmo (vocalist from PanterA)
> Anton Crowley is the alias that Phil used whenever he was doing a side project.
> 
> He got this name from two well known people who have inspired him over the years:
> ...


 so with that bible does it come with a set of daggers and a bucket of freshly squeezed goats blood?


----------



## sweetangel (May 22, 2009)

my grandma used to call me sweet angel, i also used to be on a buffy forum and angel was a character and that was my username on there so yeah used it from that. had it forever


----------



## hodges (May 22, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Mines a bit tricky... basically, my name is Jason...and get this..my surname starts with a L!!! hows that for using your imagination...



Same here i thought i was very imaginative putting my last name in as my user name


----------



## borntobnude (May 22, 2009)

because i was


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (May 22, 2009)

Mine is a little lame but i am a girl and i like reptiles, its all i could think of at that point of time lol


----------



## Isabel (May 22, 2009)

well i didnt realise it said USERname... i only caught the NAME bit...so i put my name.."Isabel"
hence my username is Isabel... it was a bit of a disappointment when i found out my mistake. i wanted to make one up lol


----------



## Nethair (May 22, 2009)

hi, mine is Gaelic for Snake


----------



## elixer (May 22, 2009)

i always liked the sound of the word elixir but didnt like the way it looked/was spelled so as i have always been a shocking speller decided that to people who knew me it would be no great surprise to see it spelled wrong. used it since about 2000


----------



## Stompsy (May 23, 2009)

Akarsha was the name of my rat. Unfortunately she went missing from her cage one night, we still have no idea how she got out and then how she escaped form the room she was kept in, but we never did see her again. Cheeky little thing!


----------



## Anton-Crowley (May 27, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> so with that bible does it come with a set of daggers and a bucket of freshly squeezed goats blood?


 
Nahhh......but it did come with the Satanic Rituals book 
I thought the Satanic Bible was a very interesting read......but the Satanic Rituals book was a bit over the top for me.

I recommend it to everyone


----------



## shamous1 (May 27, 2009)

*$1*

I wish I had a dollar eveytime someone has posted a thread like this.


----------



## red-devil (May 27, 2009)

The best fish in the world is where my name comes from...


----------



## mrillusion (May 27, 2009)

Dan19 said:


> My names Ben and I was born in 76'.


lol that makes no sence at all and i very irrivant 
Edit: oh and i got my name from a game i played which i allways got killed by this bot called soapy illusion hence were i got the name but changed it to Mr Illusion


----------



## Fuscus (May 27, 2009)

The answer is here -> http://species.wikimedia.org/w/inde...0=1&redirs=0&search=fuscus&limit=500&offset=0


----------



## jacorin (May 28, 2009)

i made mine up from my 3 children

jacob cory erin and so ..... jacorin was made


----------

